# Flower Pollination *All hybrids added*



## LuciaMew (Dec 19, 2017)

If you want to pollinate with any of my flowers to get the hybrid you need then you can add my code 11411630742

Currently I have 

Tulip:
From seeds that are labeled as rare: purple, black and pink (I wonder if they are any different from normal)
White, yellow, blue

Pansy:
From seeds that are labeled as rare: coral, purple
Orange, white, blue-red, blue-yellow

In case you need the cross-breed chart, here is what I used
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...wn_flower_breeding_combinations_mostly_based/


----------



## lizardon (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow great! I need blue Tulip.
Thanks so much!
My IGN is Lizardon

- - - Post Merge - - -

I failed pollinate blue tulip, maybe not too lucky.. Will try it later


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow, I didn't even know you could hybridize in other camper's gardens!  I probably won't check that out until things slow down after the holidays.  Great info!


----------



## Daysie (Dec 20, 2017)

That is great, I added your code. My IGN is Jettie.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 20, 2017)

lizardon said:


> Wow great! I need blue Tulip.
> Thanks so much!
> My IGN is Lizardon
> 
> ...



I hope that you will get some blue tulips soon. I also have some issues with rebreeding blue tulips as well. I notice that I have higher chance to get a new seed when I save around 5-8 non-rare tulips and pollinate all of them with my blue tulip in one visit instead doing multiple trips. Last night I pollinated 8 red with my blue tulip and get 2 blue tulip seeds.


----------



## lizardon (Dec 21, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> I hope that you will get some blue tulips soon. I also have some issues with rebreeding blue tulips as well. I notice that I have higher chance to get a new seed when I save around 5-8 non-rare tulips and pollinate all of them with my blue tulip in one visit instead doing multiple trips. Last night I pollinated 8 red with my blue tulip and get 2 blue tulip seeds.



Finally I got it after i tried more than 10 tulips.
Now have to work on Pansy...
Thanks so much for your help! Wonder if you need some IGB?


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 21, 2017)

lizardon said:


> Finally I got it after i tried more than 10 tulips.
> Now have to work on Pansy...
> Thanks so much for your help! Wonder if you need some IGB?



Congrats thank you very much for the kind offer. I am doing fine with my IGB. This is my second account so I am taking everything very slow hihihi. I think if you want to get red-blue or blue or purple pansy then you can try to cross red pansy with blue pansy, you might get purple/red-blue/blue. I did get a mix of blue, purple, red-blue as well as white when I crossed my red with my blue pansy. I hope you will get all the hybrids soon!


----------



## lizardon (Dec 21, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> Congrats thank you very much for the kind offer. I am doing fine with my IGB. This is my second account so I am taking everything very slow hihihi. I think if you want to get red-blue or blue or purple pansy then you can try to cross red pansy with blue pansy, you might get purple/red-blue/blue. I did get a mix of blue, purple, red-blue as well as white when I crossed my red with my blue pansy. I hope you will get all the hybrids soon!



Thanks so much for your info, I just have to plant more red pansy first, then try it with my luck.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 21, 2017)

People seem reluctant to sacrifice their non buy-able flowers for cross-pollination, but it can save you a lot of headaches in the long run. Someone advised me to use white tulips on someone's blue tulip to get blue tulips, and it definitely worked much more quickly. 

To put things into perspective: 
I used 12 white tulips on a friend's blue tulip.
I got 4 blue tulip seeds, 2 fails, and the rest were white tulip seeds.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 21, 2017)

I like to use buyable flowers because they take shorter time to grow. I didn’t have much luck with getting white tulips so I didn’t have spare seeds for pollination. I wonder if the rates are varied depend on which flower combination you choose to crossbreed with or each hybrids has a specific rate.


----------



## J087 (Dec 21, 2017)

Buy and grow 100 flowers.
Cross pollinate with the right colours until you have the seeds you need.
Plant those seeds and make your item reward.
Repeat the process.

There basically is nothing to lose as the main flowers are practically free.


----------



## Vala (Dec 24, 2017)

Has this changed since last night? Seemed to quite often get black tulip seeds from mixing with red but after combining 20+ only got 1 black and the rest just red and yellow. Same for combining with blue tulips, mixed 30 or so and not a single rare. 

Got a fair few rares last night from the same combos and got practically nothing today after they added the stocking. I know RNG is cruel but surely not that cruel? Anyone else having a similar experience?


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 24, 2017)

I did have the same issues, I crossed 20 red and 20 orange with my blue tulips and didn’t get a single blue I got a bunch of orange, red, and white.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 25, 2017)

55118225430 
I got lucky and have a few of the hybrids if anyone wants to add me too


----------

